# reducer vs lacquer thinner



## simmers (Nov 26, 2008)

When mixing with Mohawk stains/dyes, what is the difference between using their $25 per gallon reducer and lacquer thinner?
Isn't there a chemical that you can add to the lacquer thinner to make it less volatile?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I use lacquer and and lacquer thinner a ton, but never use any Mohawk stains/dyes. So I am not sure I know much about your question. If the product you are using is lacquer/solvent based then you can thin with lacquer thinner.

I am not aware of any chemical that would make lacquer thinner less volatile. I don't know exactly what you mean about lacquer thinner being volatile. I do not find lacquer thinner to be volatile. If you take necessary precautions, such has not spraying while smoking or spraying around any open flames and such. More information is needed to better answer you.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Straight acetone can be used as a reducer for any solvent based lacquer product. The product MSDS gives information about volitility.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Use acetone and have plenty of ventilation unless ya REALLY wanna get "gassed".
Bill


----------



## simmers (Nov 26, 2008)

I apologize, but I meant something to 'retard' the lacquer. I assume that Mohawk's reducer is nothing more than thinner with some additive. I don't know what it is.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you asked Mohawk's Tech Support about this? I suspect that it's analogous to using flow products in paint. They thin the paint for better flow out without diluting it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There are different thinners depending on what you want to do and unless you want to take a chance on compromising the finish, the thinners recommended by the finish manufacturers are the ones to use. Becker Acroma is about the standard finish available here and they have thinners for 'anti bloom' and to retard drying. A gallon costs almost as much as a gallon of lacquer.


----------

